# Upgrade to Samba 4 results in PAM error

## gordonb3

One thing I noticed is that after the upgrade /etc/pam.d/samba was missing. Because of lacking time I reverted to 3.6.25, but are there special instructions for upgrading to Samba 4? Should I save/restore /etc/pam.d/samba, make changes to some other PAM file, or is it better to compile Samba with USE="-pam"?

----------

## gerdesj

 *gordonb3 wrote:*   

> One thing I noticed is that after the upgrade /etc/pam.d/samba was missing. Because of lacking time I reverted to 3.6.25, but are there special instructions for upgrading to Samba 4? Should I save/restore /etc/pam.d/samba, make changes to some other PAM file, or is it better to compile Samba with USE="-pam"?

 

Check in /var/log/auth (you may have to turn up the debug options for PAM) to see which PAM file the new Samba uses when you connect.  It *may* no longer be /etc/pam.d/samba but system-auth instead.  You could also try turning up the logging in Samba instead - check the Samba docs related to logging: you can enable debug or tracing for individual subsystems like auth but keep the rest at info so you don't get swamped.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## gordonb3

Well, I don't know what changed but I had this in my smb.conf:

```
obey pam restrictions = Yes
```

After disabling that line I was able to log on again. I guess it means I no longer reference PAM, but I'm quite okay with that for this machine.

----------

